# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Frang Bardhi (1606 - 1643)

## StormAngel

Frang Bardhi

 Hyrje

Autori i tretë i rëndësishëm i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare është Frang Bardhi. Midis autorëve të tjerë të kësaj periudhe, Bardhi zë një vend të vecantë. Duke ndjekur vazhdën e paraardhësve në veprimtarinë atdhetare, në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare i kalon caqet e përkthimeve fetare. Ai kishte interesa më të gjera. Bardhi bëri edhe përkthime fetare, por ato mbeten të pabotuara dhe 
humbën, prandaj ai ka hyrë në historinë e kulturës sonë kombëtare si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian, folklorist e etnograf. Bardhi studiohet në historine e letërsisë sonë me dy vepra oigjinale: "Fjalori latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këto vepra e lidhin atë më tepër me humanizmin shqiptar sesa me traditën e letërsisë fetare të shekujve XVI-XVII.
Edhe për jetën e Bardhit dhe për veprimtarinë e tij kemi pak të dhëna. Lindi në Kallmet të Zadrimës më 1606. Ai sikurse edhe Budi, krenohej që i perkiste një familjeje pjestarët e së cilës nuk u rreshtuan me pushtuesit. 
Studimet i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides. Me 1635 u emërua peshkop i Sapes ( Zadrimë ). Në veprimtarinë e tij politike Bardhi do te jetë në rradhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u cliruar nga zgjedha e huaj, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit dhe të gjuhës shqipe. 
Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira dhe përpjekjet për t'a ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që i dërgonte herë pas here Papës. Ja si shprehet në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhët të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta "
Relacionet e tij kanë edhe më shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit, për zakonet, traditën e tij etj. Ashtu si edhe Budi, madje që në hapat e parë të jetës së vet, si misionar i fesë, Bardhi hyri në konflikt të hapur me klerin e huaj, madje edhe me ungjin e vet, Gjergj Bardhin, të cilin edhe do ta padise si një nga shkaktarët e vullnetshëm të mbytjes së Budit. Konflikti do të ishte aq i ashpër sa me një letër drejtuar Vatikanit vetëm 4-5 vjet pasi kishte ardhur në Zadrimë, do të shkruante: "Në qoftë se do të shpëtoj i gjallë nga telashet që më shkakton kryepeshkopi, qoftë ai vetë, qoftë me anën e zotërinjve turq, do të vij në Romë, për t'i treguar të gjitha dhe për të kërkuar ndihmë.
Bardhi e shikonte detyrën e peshkopit jo thjesht si të një misionari kishëtar, por edhe të pregatiste të rinj shqiptarë të shkolluar e t'i vinte fre dërgimit të misionarëve të huaj në viset shqiptare. Ai kërkonte klerikë të arsimuar 
shqiptarë, që t'u hiqeshin nga duart misionarëve të huaj shkollat që ishin hapur në vendin tonë për qëllimet e tyre të mbrapshta. Ai vetë, kishte nxitur dhe dërguar për studime në Itali, klerikë të vendit, të cilët do të merrnin dorë drejtimin e këtyre shkollave. 
Vitet e fundit të jetës së Bardhit në vend që të ishin vite pune në lëmin e gjuhësisë e të letërsisë shqipe dhe të lëvizjes shqiptare për t'u çliruar, siç pritej prej hartuesit të fjalorit të parë të shqipes, përmbledhësit të parë të folklorit të parë të shqipes, prej mbledhësit të parë të folklorit tonë dhe prej mbrojtësit erudit të shqiptarisë së Skënderbeut, ishin vite lufte kundër pushtimit të huaj, ashtu edhe kundër synimeve të kishës katolike të Romës, vite që e lodhën shumë. Duke u gjendur në pellgun e kundërshtimeve dhe të intrigave që u thurren kundër tij më në fund u dorëzua, në mos drejpërdrejt, tërthorazi. Vdiq fare i ri, në moshën 37-vjeçare, në një kohë kur mund të ndihmonte shumë për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit e të kulturës shqiptare.
Megjithatë Bardhi mbetet një nga figurat më të shquara të kulturës shqiptare për kohën kur jetoi. Ai na la trashëgim dy vepra madhore "Fjalorin latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjja e Skënderbeut. "Fjalorin latisht-shqip Bardhi e shkroi që kur ishte student dhe e botoi më 1635 në Romë. Autori thotë se e shkroi këtë vepër që t'i ndihmonte "gjuhës sonë që po bdaret e po bastardhohet sa me parë të ve  Bardhin e brente kështu shqetësimi si ta ruante gjuhën shqipe që të mos prishej e të mos humbiste me të kaluar të kohës në kushtet e pushtimit osman, dhe nga ana tjetër t'u shërbente edhe klerikëve katolike shqiptarë që nuk dinin gjuhën latine. Fjalori përmban rreth 2.500 fjalë shqipe. Krahas fjalëve, jepen edhe togfjalësha që tregojnë përdorimin e tyre. Në këtë fjalor për herë të parë gjuha shqipe ballafaqohet me një gjuhë të përpunuar, siç ishte gjuha latine në atë kohë. 
Përkthimi në shqip mbështetet kryesisht në gjuhën popullore, në fondin kryesor të gjuhës sonë, por shpeshherë Bardhi sjell në përdorim edhe shume fjalë të lashta. Me këtë vepër zë fill leksikologjja shqiptare, ndaj me të drejtë Bardhi quhet edhe leksikologu i parë në historinë e gjuhës shqipe. 
Në fund të fjalorit, në një shtojcë, autori ka perfshirë edhe material gjuhësor, si; emra mashkullore e femërorë, emra farefisnie, emrat e qyteteve dhe të kështjellave kryesore të Shqiperisë, parafjalë, pasthirrma, disa mënyra të përshëndeturi si dhe një dialog të shkurtër.
Por kjo vepër i hapi rrugë dhe një dege tjetër të dijes shqiptare, folkloristikës sonë, sepse në të jane përfshirë edhe 113 proverba, shumica origjinale dhe vetëm pak të përkthyera. Edhe në zgjedhjen e tyre autori niset nga qëllime të qarta patriotike. Ndër këto proverba, interes të veçantë kanë ato që dëshmojnë për vetitë e bukura morale të popullit tonë, veçanërisht ato që shprehin urrejtjen për pushtuesin, si : "Tek shkel turku, nuk mbin bar etj.
Në fjalorin e tij ka përdorur alfabetin latin, pothuajse njëlloj si Buzuku e Budi, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël, çka të bën të mendosh se duhet të ketë njohur veprat e tyre.
Vepra tjetër e njohur e Bardhit është "Apologjia e Skënderbeut", botuar latinisht në Venedik më 1636. Titulli i saj i plotë është: "Gjergj Kastrioti epirotas, i quajtur zakonisht Skënderbe, princ trim mbi trima dhe i pathyeshem i shqiptareve, u kthehet bashkëatdhetarëve dhe atdheut të tij prej Frang Bardhit". Vepra në të vërtetë është një apologji (mbrojtje) që i bën autori Skënderbeut, si bir dhe hero i popullit shqiptar, prandaj edhe është quajtur Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këtë vepër autori e ka shkruar për 15 ditë, në kulmin e zemërimit, në rrugë e sipër, kur po kthehej në Shqipëri për të hedhur poshtë mendimet e pathemelta të një peshkopi boshnjak, që i mohonte Skënderbeut prejardhjen shqiptare. Më 1631 boshnjaku Tomko Marnavici kishte botuar një libërth ku pretendonte se Skënderbeu nuk ishte me origjinë shqiptare, por boshnjake, madje nga familja e Marnaviçëve. kjo rrethanë i jep veprës një frymë të mprehtë polemike dhe një stil energjik. 
Këtë falsifikim Bardhi e quan të "kobshëm dhe ai iu vu punës për këtë vepër, se, po të heshtte, i dukej sikur do të tradhëtonte veten dhe atdheun. Pra , është ndjenja atdhetare ajo që e bren përbrenda autorin. Por fuqia e mendjes dhe e punës së tij bëhet më e madhe kur kjo ndjenjë përkon me drejtësinë e çështjes që mbron. Bardhi do t'i japë popullit të vet atë që i përket, duke pasur parasysh më tepër të vërtetën se sa atdheun, ashtu sic nuk do t'i lejonte vetes të rrëmbente një populli tjetër atë çka i përket atij. Dashuria e tij për atdheun fisnikërohet aq sa është e lartë edhe madhështore ideja dhe ndjenja e së vërtetës "Unë e mora përsipër këtë barrë, - thotë Bardhi, - jo për ndonjë arsye tjetër, veç që të qes para syve të tu 
(lexues) të vërtetën lakuriqe, të panjollosur, sepse kjo s'ka nevojë të lyhet e të stoliset me fjalë të bukura edhe të rrema".
Dashuria për atdheun, për të vërtetën, për popullin, për historinë dhe heroin e tij, për gjuhën dhe traditat e larta janë idetë themelore që përshkojnë fund e krye veprën. Mendjemprehtësia, kultura, horizonti i gjerë dhe aftësia për t'i përdorur me mjeshtëri argumentet janë karakteristika dalluese të veprës dhe të vetë autorit.
Për të mbrojtur shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut autori niset nga argumente të sigurta dhe të shumta historike, pa nënçmuar gojëdhënat. Ai zotëron plotësisht metodën e shkencës historike të kohës dhe vlerëson e krahason në mënyrë kritike burimet historike. Përveç kaq e kaq historianëve në zë që sjell si argumente në mbrojte të tezës së vet të drejtë, Bardhi si një njohës dhe mbledhës i i traditës gojore popullore, për të vërtetuar shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut, shfrytëzon me mjeshtëri të rrallë gojëdhënat dhe faktin që emri i Skënderbeut dhe kujtimi i tij rrojnë të gjalla në ndërgjegjen e popullit.
"Vazhdimisht gjer në ditët e sotme, - shkruan autori, - bashkëkohësit tanë flasin për të dhe këndojnë me zë të lartë trimërinë e tij nëpër gostitë dhe e quajnë Skënderbeun tonë me emrin "Kuçedra e Arbrit", d.m.th. dragoi i Epirit. Dhe sa herë që shqiptohen këto fjalë, kuptohet vetëm Skënderbeu".
Ndjenja patriotike, dashuria për popullin dhe vendin e vet, krenaria për të kaluarën e tij të lavdishme dhe admirimi për heroin që çuditi botën me trimërinë e tij përshkojnë gjithë veprën. Këto përcaktojnë edhe disa cilësi të stilit të autori , si: patosin e ngritur, frazën e gjatë dhe të ngjeshur, gjuhën e mprehte plot thumba, për të hedhur poshtë fallsifikimet e kundërshtarit etj. Këto tipare e bëjnë veprën jo thjesht një polemikë historike, por një libër me vlera letrare. Njeri me kulturë të gjerë dhe mendje të mprehtë, Frang Bardhi, duke vazhduar traditën e Barletit në historiografinë shqiptare dhe duke hapur rrugë në fushën e leksikograisë e të gjurmimeve etnografike, me veprën e tij u bë një figurë e shquar e kulturës shqiptare të shekullit XVII.

----------


## Fiori

*Parathënia e "Fjalorit" të Frangut të Bardhë ( 1606 - 1643 ) :*

(Fragment)

Tue pasunë ditë e përditë, të dashunitë e mij, mbassi hina ndë Kolexhë, kujtuem(1) me qish(2)
copë librë keshë me ndihmuem mbënjaanë gjuhënë tanë, qi po bdaretë e po bastardhohetë saa
maa parë të ve(3); e maa fort me ndimuem gjithë atyne qi janë nd'urdhënitë Tinëzot e të shintesë 
kishë katolike, e s'dijnë gjuhënë latine, paa të sijët askush s'munë shërbenjë si duhetë paa të madh
error(4) e faj hesaapetë(5), zakonetë ë çeremoniatë e shintesë kishësë Romësë; më ndy(6) jo pak
mirë me marrë e me nkëthyesë n'gjuhët cë lëtine mbë gjuhët t'arbëneshë një dicionar, qi tjetër s'ashtë
veçëse nja librë, qi kaa ndë vetëhe saa fjalë e saa emëna janë e gjindenë ndë këte pjesë shekulli(7)
posikuur me thanë të nierëzet e të shtazëvet e ujënavet e të malevet e të fushavet e të saa tjera 
kafshëve(8), qi gjindenë ndënë qiellt, ende mbë qiellt, posikuur të Tinëzot, të engjiet e të shintënet... 
I silli librë më pëlqei e m'u duk se kishte me u qenë për ndoonja ndimë, ndoonëse të pakë e të moritunë(9).

Prashtu, mbassi u daashë Kolexhiet cë Zonjësë ndë Lurijt e ershë mb'Romë pr'urdhënit të Kuvendit Shint(10)
e të ndriçmit nderueshimit zot upeshkëpit Sadrimësë, tim ungjë, pr'emënë Gjeçi i Bardhë(11), fisit sinë e ndoret
sonë, shumë i urtë e i vëjyeshim, i cilli, prej së dashunit të Tinëzot e së shintit Atë Papë Urbanit VIII, ashtë tash
krijuem e baam argjupeshkëpi i Tivarit; e hina në Kolexhë te janë shkollarëtë, oo ata qi xanë, me vonë
mbasandaj ndër të paafeet me çtuem shintenë e të vërtetënë feenë tanë,zunafijll tue këthyem këtë dicionaar
mbë gjuhët tanë, e këtheva nsi(12) gjithë qish mujta; e mbassi e solla(13), m'u duk i pakë e i vogëlë, prashtu
hina tue kujtuem(14) e shkrova mbe gjuhët tanë maa parë do të falunazë(15), qi kanë zakon e banjënë
t'Arbëneshëtë kuur, së largu oo s'të këtje(16), mb'udhë mpiqenë, tue vumë përngjat(17) tyne ende mbë gjuhët
të Latinjet; ashtu ende do proverbia oo të thana, ncë sijashit disa kanë zakon e i thonë Latinjtë e disa Taliantë;
do adverbia ende, e gjithë saa kafshë janë në këtë copëzë librë, i vuna fjalë për fjalë, e maa parë mbë disa 
vuna latinisht, ani(18) përngjat oo përfundit vuna arbënisht, e mbë të tjera vuuna maa parë fjalënë e rieshtnë 
arbënisht, ani përfundit latinisht, ashtu qi ata qi të fëdigenë(19) e të duenë më xanë gjuhënë latine maa mirë e maa
udob(20) t'u vinjë ... 

... Prej Rome, dit ndë maaj 30, ndë vietëtë Krishti 1635. Shërbëtori i zotënijsë saaj, unë D.Frangu i Bardhë, 
shkollaar ndë Kolexhë të Shintesë Fee. 



Shënim : 

"Parathënia ..." është nxjerrë nga origjinali, që ruhet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare. Në këtë parathënie gjejmë disa 
te dhëna kryesore mbi jetën e Bardhit. 



Sqarime : 

( 1) Kujtuem, sjellur ndër mend,menduar.
( 2) Qish, çfarë.
( 3) Saa maa parë të ve, sa më shumë shkon koha.
( 4) Error, it. gabim,
( 5) Hesaapetë, tq. konceptet.
( 6) Mëndy, m'u duk.
( 7) Në këte pjesë shekulli, në këtë pjesë të botës, në këtë vend.
( 8) Kafshëve, sendeve.
( 9) Të moritunë, të pakë,të dobët.Lurij,(Loreto),qytet në Itali, ku ishte një kolegj, me emër "Kolegji Ilirian", që
pergadiste priftërinj e misionarë edhe për Shqipërinë. Punën për fjalorin,B. e filloi duke qenë akoma nxënës.
(10) Kuvendit Shint, Kuvendi i Propagandës së Shenjtë, një si organizatë e Vatikanit për propagandën fetare në vendet e
ndryshme. Mbasi kreu studimet në Loreto, B. i vazhdoi ato në një seminar të Propagandës së Shenjtë ("Propaganda Fide").
(11) Gjeçi i Bardhë, vdiq më 1647. Familja e Bardhajve duket se ishte një familje priftërinjësh, që lojtën rol me rëndësi në
kishën katolike të vendit tonë, veçanërisht që nga pjesa e dytë e shekullit XVI e gjer në pjesën e parë të shekullit XVII.
Daja i Gjeçit, Nikolla, dhe Gjeçi vetë, patën marrë pjesë në lëvizjet kryengritëse të vendit kundër Turqisë.
(12) Nsi, prej tij.
(13) E solla, s përktheva.
(14) Hina tue kujtuem, u vura të mendoj.
(15) Të falunazë, përdhëndetje.
(16) S'të këtje, së afërmi.
(17) Përgjat, pranë,përkrah.
(18) Ani, pastaj.
(19) Fëdigenë, lodhen,përpiqen.
(20) Udob, lehtë.

Copyright '1996 Eshref Januzaj ( januzaj@informatik.tu-muenchen.de ).

----------


## Stavri Trako

STAVRI TRAKO


        Franciscus  Blanchusei 
                Frang  Bardhi  
                    (1606-1643)           


Kapitull  VII

          Proverba & te ndëntie(të ndigjuara)
                          Epirotarum
1.Veç  tënë zon adhuroj(veç zotin tonë adhuroj)
2,Kush  njef  vet-hen  njef tënë  zon (Kush njeh vetveten njeh zotin tone)
3.Njeriu mbledh  e zot ynë përderdh. 
4.Veçse  zoti ynë është i pamëkat.
         5.Ata të mire qi  të hajsh s’gijesh e tinzot ia hanj.(Ajo e mire që të hash e s’ngopesh e zotit tonë është  haj)
6.Shkaku ka shumë arsye. 
7.Kush ka gjykuem, s’ka me vuem.(Kush ka gjykuar  nuk ka vuajtur)
8.Çfarë të bësh, bëhe urtësisht.
9.Zgjidhe  fjalën më të përçuerm
10.Njeriu i urtë (I mençur)zgjedh  fjalën e vet.
11.Gjinden shumë  duer  (lloj) njerëzish.  
12.Shikomë  stanin ,ani(pastaj)të bamtë (bëmat)
13.Një frutit  lisi  e mire njifet, kish qenë Madha (frutet e një peme të mire njihen se  janë të mëdha) 
14.E dogj  languan  bushtëra.(E djeg  languan bushtra)   
15.Të këqiat  mbëshojnë(rëndojnë)
16.Kush nuk është  mbës-huem(mësuem),s’di  me urdhënue (s’di me urdhëru)
17.Mbasi ta  kesh  zënë,ani   mbësho.(pastaj  mësho)
18.Majmuni nuk të zihet mbë lak.  (Majmuni nuk zihet në lak)
19.Anmikun  mos çel  zuun.  (Armikut  mos i çel  synë)
20.Me mijtë ha e pi  ,e treg mos bëj.
21.Njëra dorë lan tjetrën  e të dyja lajnë faqet.
22.Armiku plak ,s’të bëhet  kurrë  mik,e në t’u baftë s’bëhet i drejtë.
23.Skifteri  s’gjitet (nuk u qepet)  mbas mizashit. ( mizash)
24.Më  mire me hesht, se të flasish shumë.
25.Për të paditurit , të  pafolurit  është të folë.(të heshturit  është si të flas) 
 26.Duke  folë fjalët,e fëdiga (e keqja ) rritet.
27.Mos i jep arësye  të paditurit,thotë Solomoni.
28.Fjalët janë gra(për grate) ,të bamet  burra.(bëmat janë për  burra)
29.Gjithëkush  duhet të mbaj një mjeshtëri  fshehur.
30.Një njeri, që ka shumë fjalë na i shkërthen  mendtë.
31.Ato  gjaste  (ngjarje)që s’të kanë hije e s’të  përqasen,s’duhet  me dëshirue.
32.Ato  gjaste që të bjejnë(sjellin)të dhimtuen(dhimbje)s’duhet me i kujtue.
33.Më mire me dekun një here(të vdesësh një here) ,se me u rreziku gjithëherë.
34.Cilido nga zogjtë, o bilbili  e bie  pranverën.
35.Kur dro se (druan se)  të del ma  keq ,mos e ban.(bëj) 
36.Kush  vete  në mulli, doemos do përmjellet.
37.Dëshirojmë gjithëherë ato caste, që si kemi.
38.Gjithëkush  shikon të mirët e vet. 
39.Peshku ma parë qelbet  ndë kryet.(nga koka )Turqisht: Baluk bashkaclan kokar
40.Ani  i qeih nuk thehet.
41.Dita e mirë njifet ndermenate.(që menatë,pagdhirë)
42.Molla nuk  rëzohet larg  mollës.
43.Gjithë gjastet (ngjastet)  me mot.(gjithë ndodhitë në kohën e duhur)
44.Duhet  me pritur  rend. 
45.Bushtra që ngutet  me pjellë,bën këlysh  të verbër. 
46.Kush shkon ngadalë ,shkon ku e vendos.
47.Ky shekull u ongëthi( u hëngër ) ndasgia.  (ndasish)
48.S’bët besë ndë këta shekuj.
49.Kush len kembyem (i marrë),këmbyem (  i marrë) vdes.
50.Më mire me pasun armikun shtruem(hapur),se sa mikun  e mbyllëm. 
51.Të folurit e prit.
52.Kush dhjet në det, e gjen në krypë.
53.Duhet me shtri këmbët  sa ke  të mbuluemit. (mbulesën)
54.Të gjithë jemi bijtë e mortjes.(vdekjes)
55.Marin(mbaren ,turpin) s’duhet me e harrue,perse  sot mue  neser ty.
56.Si të  nderosh, ashtu ke me qenë nderue. (Si të nderosh,ashtu do të të nderojnë)
57.I belbti  merr vesh më mire  të belbtit.(belbaku atij  që i merret goja )
58.Deti,zjarri ,gruaja  tri të këqijat  më të mëdha.
59Kush ha shumë biber(piper)  s’dendet edhe ne lakna.
60.Në qind të fitueme ,s’pagujnë një të pagueme. 
61.Gruaja e bukur dhe vera e ëmbël  janë helm.
62.Të  vobegun ku ta zerë nata ,aty asht pallati i tij.
64.Posi leu ,ashtu vdes njeriu.
65.Kali është i atij ,që e ngarkon.
66,Një  gur nuk bën  mur.
67.Dheu i zi e bën bukën e bardhë.
68.S’duhet me i shërby  atij, që s’të njef.
69.Mjalti shumë here bën të lëpim gishtat.
70.Kush bën fosen (Gropen)  shoqit vet bie ndë të.
71.Kush vete në mulli më pare ,ai më pare bluan.
72.Kush dro(druan) zjarrit ,Ntimit(nga tymi) ikën.
73.Merr pene në do te gjesh lëmshin.(kap fillin)
74.Ri shtrembër e fol drejt.
75.Kur të shofsh vesht e vetit ,atëhere ke me më pa. 
76.Kush ngjan,qan.
77.Si më sheh ,ashtu më shkruaj,
78.Qet (gjuan )shigjetën dhe mçef (fsheh) harkun.
79.Në njërin vesh më hyn e në tjetrin më del.
80.Ndër të verbëtit, edhe  ti mbëshil sytë.  (mbyll sytë)
81.I verbëri heq të  verbërin e të dy ndërfosen e rrëzohen.
82.Ai çast që është më i bukur,ai  është  më i vështirë ta kesh. (me e pasun)
83.Luftë pa të vdekur ,s’është(s’ka)
84.Të dashtunit (dashuria)prej së pamit vjen. (nga atë parit vjen)
85.Kush  ka  hov, shkëcen.  (kërcen)
86.Kush një  kias  ep,dy here ep.
87.Kush ka denar(pasuri ),amë e atë  ble.
88.Gjithka   fal,  ka per denar.(gjithëka fal është pasuri)
89.Kalin e mire shpore nga dhuna. 
90.Mos  më merr, ç’mos më ke dhënë ( mos më merr atë që s’ma ke dhënë)
91.Lufta e madhe e ban pajën e  ëmbël.
92.E vërteta si pëlqen gjithëkujt
93.Ujku  qimen e ndërron ,ma vesin se harron.(por vesin se harron)
94.Edhe delet që i  numëron i ha ujku.
95.Digjet bari i njomë ,ndër për të thatë.
96.S’duhet me i zan besë as ujit ,as turkut.
97.Ku turku ve kambën aty s’del bar.
98.I shkëmbyemi (I  marri) gjithë herë bën dasëm.
99.Gjithë dheu i ka zakonet e veta.
100.Unë zot e ti zot ,e  bar kalit kush i jep.
101.Unë fisnik e ti fisnik  ,e kasht kalit kush i shtie.
102.Shigjetën e shtime nuk e kthen.
103.Mos të mundoftë  i munduemi.
104.Si të bash ashtu ke me gjetun.  (ashtu do të gjesh)
105.S’është mbare mos me ditur, ma me mos dashtun me xan.(por të mos duash të nxësh)
104.Vuan ajo shtëpi ku këndon pula ,e gjeli hesht.
107.Me atë masë që të matin, me atë keni për tu matur.
108.S’është i urtë (i mençur) ai që mshel (mbyll) derën e oborrit ,mbasi i vodhën  kanë dhe dhitë.
109.Më  mire me thyem kryet, se me vu zakon të ri o të lënë.
110.Në të pafsha  nja tjetër here,ka me qenë e dyta here.
111.S’duhet me lujt  me gurë  përpjetë.  (Loja me gurë përpjetë të thyen kokën)
112.Ma vlen një dhelpër e gjallë,se një luan i  coftë (më shumë vlen një dhelpër e gjallë se një luan i ngordhur)
113.Tuk  i diegj plakesh e aty  përket .Ku i mbaron  vjetët ,plakesh ,aty përket.

  I përndrituri Frang  Bardhi  ua dedikonte Fjalorin Latinisht  Arbënisht,   gjithë  atyre  Arbëreshëve   që do ta marrin  me  zgjedhur e me nxanë 
     Në parathënien e librit, Ai  thotë :elefanti: ue pasun  ditë e për ditë të dashtunit e mij (mbasi  hyra në Kolegj) kujtuam  me  qit (nxjerr)  copë libër që është me ndihmue : më njëane gjuhën tonë  që po bdaret  e po bastartdhohet , sa ma parët  e vë(që sa vete e më),e ma fortë me  mendihmue,gjithe atyre   që janë ndër dhenë e tin zot e të shenjtës Kishës katolike   e  që s’dijnë  gjuhën Latine .Pa të,  nuk mbetet  kush  që mund të shërbejë si duhet ,zakonet  e Ceremonitë  e Shenjta  të Kishës të Romës  pa përseritur prapë një gabim a faj  të madh.  .Duke u ndjerë  shumë mirën me marrë e me kthyem  nga gjuha  latine në   gjuhën  Arbëreshe një  fjalor ,një tjetër  fakt është   veçes  nja libre ,që   ka në të   sa fjalë e sa emra   që  janë  ,e gjinden në këtë  pjesë shekulli  :perqeshje: osi kur me thanë(si të themi)  ,të njerëzve e të  shtazëvet ,ujërave e të maleve e të fushave e të sa të  tjera  kafshëve ,që  gjinden ndënë qielltë  dhe mbi qiellt,  posi kur të tinë zot,të engjëjt,të  shenjtit  e  tjera . Cili(Ky) libër më pëlque   e mu duk se kishte me  qënë   për ndonjë ndihmë  ,ndonëse  të pakët,e të merituar   që kështu mbase i duhej.  (për ashtu mbasi  u dashte )  Kolegjit  te  Zonjës së  Lurit, kur erdha  në   Romë, prurë  thenit Kuvendit  Shenjtë,e të Ndriçimit Ndershmit  zot  Ipevshkit  të  Zadrimes tim Ungji,  i quajtur   Gjeçi i Bardhë , nga fisi ynë  e i dorës  sonë, shumë i urtë e i vyer  (vyjshmi),i cili prej   dashurisë   së tinë zot   Të shenjtit At  PAPA Urbanit VIII ,është  tash krijuem  e bam  Arqipeshk   i Tivarit . Hyra në   Kolegj   ku  janë  shkollarët  o ata që  xanë me vojtë(të shkojnë) mbasandaj, ndër të pa  fet, me    kënduem  të  shenjtën e te vërtetën fenë tonë   ,zuna  fill tue  këthyem ketë   fjalor  mbë gjuhet tonë,e  këtheva nësi (siç ) gjithë  mujta (munda),e mbasi  e sosa (mbarova ) mu duk  i pakë  ,e i vogël;prandaj  ashtu  hina(hyra) tuj kujtuem (duke kujtuar ),e shkrova  mbë gjuhët tonë ma parë do  të  falunash(përshëndetjesh),  që i kanë zakon e i bëjnë  Arbëneshët kur së largu,o së këtej  mbë udhë  e piqen ,tue vum për ngjat tyre (duke vënë  krahas tyre) edhe mbë gjuhet e Latineve , gjithëashtu edhe do proverba  e të thëna, nse sijashit (n’ disa prej tyre ) i  kanë zakon e i thonë  Latinët disa italjante :disa  ndajfolje  edhe gjithë fare  kasheze  janë  në  ketë cope  libër,   I vura fjalë për fjalë,e ma pare  mbë disa  vise(raste)  vuna  latinisht ,e  pastaj përbri  o përfundit vuna  Arbënisht  e më të tjerat vura ma pare   fjalëne ,e rjeshtënë Arbënisht,  pastaj  përfundit  Latinisht ,ashtu qi,ata që nuk e dijne,e që   duan  me zanë gjuhënë latine ma mire e ma vdob(ndihmë) tu vijne. Perse  veçe dy çaste (të dashtunit e mij)me shtynë ,e më nxitnë  me u fedigun (përpjekun)e me  kthyem   këtë libër :e para që me shtim beleg (që të ftoj) gjithë atyre që munden me kthyem ndonja cope libër  për ndihmë të fesë  e të dorës sonë. ,:e dyta  e ma e zellshme  që  të paditunitë gjithë atyre (posi preka  ndë të zanët filli të kesaj  letere )që shërbejnë  Kishës së   Shenjtë ,popullit, e famullisë  ,e thonë    të shenjtën  Meshë ,e këndojnë  shenjtën  oficia,   ,mbë gjuhët  e mbë hesapit (llogari,interes) të Letinët  ,e te shenjtës   Amë Kishë e Romës ,as  nuk ndëgjojnë ,as nuk marrenë vesht gjith çthonë ,e gjithë  zgjidhen ,e ai që   asht  i  pa ditune ,posi thotë Katoni ,legere  o  non itelligere nengligere  est,sikur me thane(që do të thotë)  e zgjidh (zgjedhja ) ,e mos ndëgjo o mos  merr eshtë,  gjith zgjeth te pa ditun ashtë.Prashtu (shtë po ashtu si të zgjedhësh  paditurinë)  Unë  lus të  dashtunit e të   vyrtytshmit e mij  për të mirtët tuaj ,që ti vini kryet e mentë  me gjithe zemer,  fuqi   këtij Ditionar(fjalori),e të mos  e lëshoni ndoret(nga dora ) e mendjet  që   duhet  ta merrni vesh e të zini gjith thotë (gjithë çka thotë) , e gjith mëson(gjithë çka mëson )  e vnue(e përmban)  U premtoj që për te vërtetën  ndë daçi pakëz  me u fëdigun(përpjekur)  kini me zanë kësi libri( keni me nxaë nga ky libër),ndë mos tjetre ,me ndëgjuem gjith urdhënon kalandari,o ordinary ,e gjithë rubrikën    Rubrikë  që do me thënë tjetër  veçse  ato fjalët kuçijet  (kyç) ,paret me ta ;mba të  tjetërët(në anën ttjtër) anë kujtova,e me dy ma mire kthyem  gja kafshë ‘se asgja( se është më mire me kthyem  diçka se asgjë) ,përse .ndëmos ngjejem mendjet se nde terit (përse  nuk gjejmë mëndje(dije) duke ndenjur ) e pakët  dritë vjen  e kushton shumë.Vullneti   e kujdesi veçse,  Krijuesi i Qiellit. Por  e  di Vëlleznit e dashtun si e kam pasun e si e kam ndë  me rante  fuqia  me dhanë dorën e me ndimuem  të pa  fat e të dorës Arbëneshe ,pra ashtu  përzini ma me me këte fedigjeze(përpjekje) sa asht  e si do asht  po sikur  te ishte diçka e emadhe  e vuetshme(e vlerë)  e mos u vinjë vështire  me uruem për mue ,i thoni shëndosh.
                 Prej  Rome ,Dit  ndë Maj 30,ndë vjetët e Krishtit 1635  
        Prej  lisave(burrave) kërkohen fruta të mëdha,  se për më keq  mjaftë nga djemtë asgan  i bjerin vlerat e tyre   ngaqë  bredhin e       digjen si langojtë nga bushtra(hasmi).

         Pas kënaqësisë së veçantë që ndjeve  kur arrita të transkriptoja  të  113 proverbat  dhe pathënien  e  fjalorit  latinisht shqip të të përndriturit   Im zot  Frang  Bardhi  ,ndoqa rendin  e proverbave   duke u munduar të kuptojë  brendinë filozofike që ato i përcillnin  nga afro  400 vjet më parë, sofrave  të  burrave  Arbëresho -shqipëtarë  ku ato do të përcilleshin. Ishte pikërisht koha  kur Shekspiri  vinte në skenën e teatri Globus  tragjeditë  e tij  të pavdekshme.Dikush do të mendojë se ç’lidhje  kanë ndër veti këta  dy njerës të mëdhenj .Përpos  bashkëkohësisë  ata  i bashkon dhe misioni dhe përgjegjësia e secili për  bashkëkombësit e tij .
Shekspiri u ndritëte  udhën bashkëkombasve për  epokëne re që lindte në Anglinë  e fillim shekullit të17 të ,ndërsa  i  përndrituri  Im zot Frang  Bardhi   kërkonte,sadopak,  të përhapë  dritën e  diturisë  dhe të përshkëndijoje  lirinë  në ndërgjegjen e fjetur të shqipëtarëve duke pasur si kryefjalë  adhurimi për  zotin dhe domosdoshmërinë  e njohje së  vetvetes.
Hirësia e tij  Frang  Bardhi   e ndjente se po  rrezikohej   gjithçkaja e aritur deri atëhere nga arbëneshët e tij, e për më zi, të tjetërsohej e të mbulohej nga tisi i harresës .Shkaku- thotë  Ai  -ka shumë  arësye .
Për të mos u bëre  preh e rrethanave historike e  fatalitetit që  rezervonte  atyre  çasti historik   ai propozon   që gjykimi të bëhet  urtësisht  dhe duke zgjedhur fjalën e përçueme  .Nisur nga  rrethanat e  interesat,në të cilën ndodhen njerëzit,  ai thotë,se gjinden  shumë lloje njerëzish  .Pos gjendjes katastrofike ,prej  lisave(burrave) kërkohen fruta të mëdha,  se për me keq   mjaftë nga djemt asgan ,  po  i bjerin vlerat e tyre   ngaqë  bredhin e digjen si langojtë nga bushtra(hasmi). 
Ai  u kujton  burrave arbëresh  se  një nga të këqiat  që rëndon më shumë  është   :perqeshje: adituria   që të pengon të bëhesh zot i  vetes , I keqi(bashkëpunëtori) është si majmuni që nuk zihet në lak.
Imperativ i kohës është që  të mos i hapin synë armikut Me të keqen,edhe mund të    bashkëjetohet për rrethanat dhe momentin, por  në asnjë mënyre te mos  bashkëpunohet.Rrugëdalja nga e keqja është bashkimi, për të gjetut fuqinë,sepse armiku plak kurrë nuk të bëhet mik dhe në t’u bëftë nuk bëhet i drejtë.
     Të keqen më të madhe  Frang Bardhi e sheh të  padituria ,e cila është më mirë të heshtë  dhe të mos i jepet arësye.Është koha të lihen fjalët dhe të hidhet ne veprim,burrat vlerësohen nga bëmat.Organizimi i pavarsisë  e sheh si një  mjeshtëri,që duhet mbajtur e   fshehtë.Në rolin e një udhëprisi të vërtet ai porosit : -duke harruar të shkuarën - duke   harruar ç’ka  s’të ka hije  dhe nuk të përqaset   e  ç’ka  të sjell  dhimbje.Ai mendon, se është domosdoshmëri  sacrifica dhe  flijimi, kur e lyp nderi dhe liria e atdheut edhe prej çdokujt  kërkohet të pranojë   më mirë  vdekjen,se sa  përjetimin e  rrezikut  të vazhdueshëm.
       Është detyrim i gjithëkujt prej  zogjëve, si edhe   e  bilbilit ,që ta sjell  pranverën . Gjithkushi e  dëshiron   atë që  i mungon.  Gjithkush sheh të mirën e vet . Por,të keqen e sheh te udhëheqësit, se peshku qebet nga koka,e nuk dyshon se mbarësi e njeriut duket që në te ritë e tij. Asht si  molla që nuk bje larg  mollës dhe njeriu duhet  të mos  i shërbej të tjerëve .
      Çdo gjë duhet ta bësh në kohën e duhur  ,duke i mendur mirë gjasat,se ngutja,ngjason me  bushtrën , që ngutet me pjellë  e bën  këlysh të  verbër.Për të arritur në ç’ka vendos duhet punosh  me mend, të shmangësh  ndasitë,të lidhet besë,sepse të marrët , të marrë vdesin.
      Frang Bardhi është njohës i mirë i  qëndrimeve  e mendësisë së njeriut  të kohës së tij.Duke dëshirur të  eksploroj në shpirtin  e tij  bën një paraqitjeje  të karaktereve e tipave të kohës  
Njeriu duhet të jetë syçel, që të njoh mikun e vërtetë nga  miku i remë;të mos flasë shumë;të mos bëj keq se do ta gjej në  shtëpi  dhe të mos  harroj  asnjëherë se  jemi bijë   të vdekjes ,turpërimi  dhe korritja  e tjetri  lahen për kokë.
Nderimi  i vetvetes është një gurë peshe, që do të përdorin të tjerët .Njeriu mund të humbas  në se nuk ruhet nga  rreziku i ujit ,zjarrit dhe femrës   e sidomos nga kjo e fundit  se kush ha shumë piper  nuk dindet së ngrëni lakra .Por, gjithkush duhet t’i friket shpageses,sepse femra e bukur dhe vera e ëmbël janë  helm. 
I vobegti ishte  në vemendjen  e  të ndritshmit  Frang Bardhi Ai e  konsideron  atë një gurë  të murit shoqëror.Është përgjegjësi  njerëzore,për t’u përkujdesur  për të  ,se puna e tij  e bën bukën e bardhë..
Ai  troket   edhe  në ndërgjegjen e  artyre,që shërbejnë  të tjerëve duke ju kujtuar  se mjalti  shumë here  bën të lëpimë gishtat e  ndaj atyre që mundohen të të bëjnë gropën  uron, që të bihen vet brenda . 
Për  Frang Bardhin  kishte  ardhur koha  për të shijuar  miellin e lirisë  gjë që   duhej bërë   pa drojtje dhe me vendosmëri,  duke  bërë  vlerësime të  urta të situatës, për të zgjidhur lëmshin,duke u ruajtur nga pabesitë e shigjetave vrastare  ,nga shurdhësia  e njerzve.Ai   godet  verbërinë  e tyre   duke e konsideruar  verbërinë  vetvrasëse. Liria  është çasti më i bukur  e vështirë ta kesh,se  kërkon  fli. Dashuria për liri duhet të tregohet  me përpjekje dhe bashkim,se të nderuar nuk të bën pasuria.  Robëria  zhduket duke  shporrur dhunën nga njeriu,nga që   jetën nuk është e drejtë tja marrish tjetrit kur nuk ja ke dhënë.Ta falësh jetën për atdhe është  paja më ëmbël,që ke mare ndonjë  here.
E vërteta e lirisë nuk i pëlqen  në  mënyrë te veçantë  hasmit, që si ujku qimen e ndëron po zakonin nuk e harron.
Është i paqëm edhe me ata njerëz që, me apo pa dashje, janë vënë në shërbim të  të huajve   duke ju kujtuar se mund të shkoj i njomi me të thatin  e s’duhet me i zënë besë  ujit dhe  hasmit . 
Gjëja më e drejtë është të respektosh zakonet e vendit .Për zotin e shtëpisë është dhunë  që të jet  shërbëtor në shtëpinë  e vet.
Tradhëtia  është si një shigjetë e shtime  që nuk të jep nder dhe që ka një  fund  të trupshëm ,si  të bësh do të gjesh .Marrëzi  është të mos duash ta kuptosh  
Vuan ai komb të cilit i mungon burrëria  e si ta vlerësosh veten  ashtu kanë për të të  vlerësuar të tjerët .  Nuk ka më vlerë të  kuptosh  vetëm kur të kesh humbur  gjithçka   se është   varfëri dhe  robëri e dyfishtë.S’duhet me lujt si i marri me gurët mbi  kokën   se e pëson duke  të  rënë kresë.Sado i vogël në dukje çdo përpjekje per  mëmëdheun  vlen më shumë  se një  punë  për  luanin (perandorinë) tashmë të coftë.
Të gjithë duhet të bëjnë detyrën ndaj atdheut.
   Me të 113  të  thëniet, I përndrituri, Im Zot   Frang Bardhi  përurohet si shënjtërues i testamentit të lirisë

pershtati dhe   eseja  Stavri Trako

----------

